# Best Product To Remove Tape From Car Paint



## mswalt

As some of you know, the DW was involved in an accident with our Suburban a few weeks ago. Well, before we could get the car to the shop, we had to tape the tail light assembly in place. Needless to say, when the tape was removed, there remained some remnants of that tape on the paint on the rear panel.

Those remnants were not part of the damaged parts, thus not replaced by the repair shop, and now I have to get the sticky stuff off the paint myself.

What's the best product to use that won't damage the Burb's paint?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## kyoutback

mswalt said:


> As some of you know, the DW was involved in an accident with our Suburban a few weeks ago. Well, before we could get the car to the shop, we had to tape the tail light assembly in place. Needless to say, when the tape was removed, there remained some remnants of that tape on the paint on the rear panel.
> 
> Those remnants were not part of the damaged parts, thus not replaced by the repair shop, and now I have to get the sticky stuff off the paint myself.
> 
> What's the best product to use that won't damage the Burb's paint?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Bug and tar remover should work. Any auto parts store should carry it.


----------



## Katrina

WD-40
Without a doubt.


----------



## Campin

What about WD-40 or try using peanut butter ( creamy )

Campin


----------



## wolfwood

mswalt said:


> As some of you know, the DW was involved in an accident with our Suburban a few weeks ago. Well, before we could get the car to the shop, we had to tape the tail light assembly in place. Needless to say, when the tape was removed, there remained some remnants of that tape on the paint on the rear panel.
> 
> Those remnants were not part of the damaged parts, thus not replaced by the repair shop, and now I have to get the sticky stuff off the paint myself.
> 
> What's the best product to use that won't damage the Burb's paint?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

We've used Goo-Gone & Cotton Balls...no pressure needed during the application/removal.

The Miata serves as a Parade Float/Water Wagon for Kathy's Pipe Band..and some over-zealous decorators used Duct-tape to attach a flag across the HOOD of the car. Of course, it was also a VERY HOT DAY, the paint is DARK green, and the tape sat there for several HOURS - melting 'nicely' into a sticky mess. The flag and tape were removed at the end of the day but it was quite awhile before we could actuall remove the 'remnants". I was SERIOUSLY concerned about the finish (and the entire process) - but the Goo-Gone did a good job!! Removed the tape gunk quite nicely and left the paint job alone. Just remember to keep breathing during the process...


----------



## H2oSprayer

This product from 3M works great. You can pick it up at most automotive type stores for around $12 per quart. It also works great for getting the white wax residue off black trim.


----------



## Fanatical1

3M or Goo Gone work well.

Mark


----------



## fl_diesel

H2oSprayer said:


> This product from 3M works great. You can pick it up at most automotive type stores for around $12 per quart. It also works great for getting the white wax residue off black trim.


x2


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

WD-40

best part is, you probably already have 32 cans around your shop. Oh wait- thats me....


----------



## compass49

WD-40 works great. Used it many time myself to remove tar and bugs.


----------



## mmblantz

Ive used wd40 on my motorcycles for those gas tank warning stickers that the govt mandates. I did follow up with a good was and a coat of wax to be safe.


----------



## NobleEagle

Without a doubt WD-40!​
From a recent email sent to me:

Water Displacement #40. The product began from a search for a
rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts. WD-40 was
created in 1953 by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical
Company. Its name comes from the project that was to find a "water
displacement" compound. They were successful with the fortieth formulation,
thus WD-40. The Corvair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas
missile parts.

Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in
WD-40 that would hurt you.

Here are some of the uses:
1) Protects silver from tarnishing.
2) Removes road tar and grime from cars.
3) Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
4) Gives floors that 'just-waxed' sheen without making it slippery.
5) Keeps flies off cows
6) Restores and cleans chalkboards.
7) Removes lipstick stains.
8) Loosens stubborn zippers.
9) Untangles jewellery chains.
10) Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11) Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12) Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13) Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14) Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
15) Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16) Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17) Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes
18) It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40 for those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring. It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks. 
19) Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly! Use WD-40!
20) Gives a children's play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21) Lubricates gear shift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers.
22) Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises.
23) Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24) Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25) Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
26) Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27) Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28) Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29) Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30) Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31) Removes splattered grease on stove.
32) Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33) Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34) Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35) Removes all traces of duct tape.
36) Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain.
37) Florida 's favourite use is: "cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers."
38) The favourite use in the state of New York WD-40 protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements.
39) WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose. Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures&nbs p; for fishing are not allowed in some states.
40) Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch. 
41) WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
42) If you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and re-wash. Presto! Lipstick is gone!
43) Sprayed WD-40 on the distributor cap, it would displace the moisture and allow the car to start.

P. S. The basic ingredient is FISH OIL​


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

5) Keeps flies off cows

After all these years of Besse swoshing her tail. Who'd of thunk?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

NobleEagle said:


> P. S. The basic ingredient is FISH OIL


Sorry, it's petroleum based. See Snopes article or look it up in any MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) database.

Ed


----------



## Fanatical1

WD40 is not fish oil. It's petrolium based Aliphatic Hydrocarbon which is a generic term and does not tell a great deal about the contents, other than it's
petroleum based. It does fall somewhere between a heavy solvent and light oil meaning it has an ability to both dissolve and lubricate. I would not use it 
as suggested on skin.

Most of the other "adhesive removers" such as goo gone are an aromatic solvent probably Xylne. Xylne is a more agressive solvent than WD40.
Whatever you use, be carefull not to be agressive in rubbing to avoid damaging your clear coat finish. Use a soft cotton cloth and be careful.

WD40 - MSDS


----------



## bradnjess

Campin said:


> What about WD-40 or try using peanut butter ( creamy )
> 
> Campin


x2 on the peanut butter. Always works for me and always around the house.


----------



## Justman

WD-40!


----------



## fourwalls

Try De-solvit It is a citrus base cleaner and works great. It is not hard on your hands either. And smells like oranges.


----------



## cookie9933

Mineral spirits will work fine without affecting the automotive paint.

Bill


----------

